# Crestline Patio Doors



## tom_patriot (Nov 22, 2006)

I am replacing a three panel slider and am looking at both three panel sliders and french doors

Question: What are your thoughts on the quality of Crestline sliders and french doors? Where would you rank them in quality amongst the other suppliers I've looked at - Marvin, Pella, Andersen, Atrium, Peachtree?

Thanks.


----------



## jbob (Nov 24, 2006)

*door choices*

Hi Tom,

I would put Crestline on par with Marvin, with Pella and Anderson
being superior (and much more expensive).

Sorry, I've never worked with Atrium or Peachtree.

I also personally prefer french doors to sliders if you have the
interior space to accomodate the door swings. No tracks to
clean and never need adjustment


----------

